# Platinum processing video



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2009)

What is the name of steve's video on how to process platinum from cats? God Bless.


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 13, 2009)

Fundamentals of Platinum and Palladium 
You can find it here http://www.goldrecovery.us along with some other outstanding videos and products.
Johnny


----------



## golddie (Jun 14, 2009)

I didn't see that video in that web site


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Its in the for sale section. It is $25 and worth every penny.
I bought it when it came out. Jim


----------



## golddie (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi jimdoc
Thanks for your help
I didnt notice that page
But now I see it


----------

